# T8 compression fracture



## Stijn89 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well, that's it. My season ended before I've even seen an inch of real snow...
Had my ladder slip out from underneath me, resulting in a compression fracture from the T8 vertebrae.

Huge bummer as I was leaving for Les 3 Vallees in 2 weeks.

Does anyone has any idea about when to snowboard again? Should
I be able to still get some days on a gletscher by May or is it over for this year?


----------

